# 226 in .40 or 9mm



## bendiezel (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm going to be getting a Sig P226r in a few days, and its gonna be my first handgun. Its gotta be a Sig, preferably a 226 or 229, I just dont know what caliber I should get. I want the stopping power of the .40 but I'm not to experienced with its recoil. Whats the recoil compared to the 9mm and .357?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I shoot the .40 and I like it. I have the 229 and an interchangeable barrel so I shoot both .40 and 9mm.
For me there is not much difference. Can't speak for the 357 sig - I've never shot it

With the P229 and P226 if you buy the 40S&W model you can purchase a 9mm barrel and magazines and fire both. Also the .40 and 357sig only requires a barrel change - you can use the same magazines.

Stopping power of the .40? - I'm surprised that hasn't gotten a reply. lol


----------



## bendiezel (Apr 28, 2010)

lol i wasn't implying the .40 had best stopping power, but better than the 9mm


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

I would recommend shooting both calibers before buying. Shot a .40 and did not enjoy it at all. The 9 felt like I could shoot it all day, but after 50 rounds of the .40, I was done. Ended up with a 226 in a 9 and can group 5 shots in under 2 inches at 10 yards. I doubt that I could do that with a .40


----------



## bendiezel (Apr 28, 2010)

*229 in .40 or 9mm*

Hi, was wondering if anyone could give me their input on how they like shooting their P229r in either .40 or 9mm.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Stopping power in a handgun round is a myth. It's all about shot placement.

The .40SW offers no real advantage to the 9mm with a quality defensive loading. Plus, with the 9mm you get more rounds and less recoil.


----------



## Wolvee (Mar 18, 2010)

If you plan on doing a lot of shooting and you're not reloading your own ammo then go for the 9mm. For $10 a box /50 federal target ammo you can't beat that price or come near it with .40s&W.

The sig really shines with .357sig though so think about that as well.

The P226 can shoot +p+p+ without issue so that takes care above and beyond what a .40S&W would do. Finding +p+p+ is almost impossible for the .40

If you can afford it, try going for the Blackwater or SHC versions. Yumm, 19 rounds.


----------



## Wolvee (Mar 18, 2010)

This seems awfully similar to the other thread but, the .40 is going to be more snappy and unless you're proficient or have the money to spend to get proficient, it's a PITA.


----------



## sbrenner (Apr 10, 2010)

*Sig in the 226 or 229...*



Wolverton said:


> If you plan on doing a lot of shooting and you're not reloading your own ammo then go for the 9mm. For $10 a box /50 federal target ammo you can't beat that price or come near it with .40s&W.
> 
> The sig really shines with .357sig though so think about that as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer 9mm.


----------



## diskdoctr (Feb 18, 2010)

No problem with the 229 in .40. Mine is a tack driver and find it no more unpleasant to shoot than any 9mm. I also shoot 1911s. I don't find the 40 to be tarribly snappy in a heavier gun like the 229.


----------



## diskdoctr (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a 229 in .40 with barrels for .357Sig and 9mm. I like the 40 best. Although the 357Sig is fun to shoot and the 9 is a bit cheaper for factory ammo. You can't go wrong with any Sig. If the US Navy SEALS depend on them I guess I can.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wolverton said:


> This seems awfully similar to the other thread


Exactly why they are now merged.


----------

